# 1985 Nissan 200sx turbo



## SavageStew (12 mo ago)

I have a Nissan 200sx that’s been sitting in the garage for 30 plus years I want to know if there is anything that can be done to it before it goes to scrap yard


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You ask an interesting question. Do you really want to scrap it or restore it. Junk yards generally give you $300 for something that old and doesn't run. You can always part it out and then junk the rest of it or you can take some pictures of the car and post them as for sale in our "Member Classifieds" forum. If you're looking to restore it, it won't be cheap. You'll have to consider time, labor, cost. What happens to a lot of people that attempt to restore something like what you have is that they get themselves half through a restoration then run into obstacles that start costing a lot of money; so they've already spent a lot of money, then have ran into a financial wall leaving the car sitting there as a lawn ornament or ending up junking it.


----------

